# interesting article about couples therapy



## sweetpea

Couples therapy only works when both are willing - Living - ReviewJournal.com

I tend to agree with the author. People need to come to therapy before the marriage gets bad.


----------



## YinPrincess

Thank you for posting this, SweetPea! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hope4family

Honestly I suggested marriage counseling very early on. She thought at that time it wasn't necessary. Oddly enough, now its the "only thing" that can save it. I only wonder, how much does she really want to try.


----------

